# Cherry Dr. Pepper Injected Pulled Pork Recipe Question:



## ron in ohio (Mar 29, 2016)

*Jeff, (Or anyone else who has experience with"Soda Pop Injecting) 'bout Your "Cherry Dr. Pepper Injected Pulled Pork for Super Bowl" Recipe. Now that the weather is more conducive to outdoor smoking (Especially with holding a desired temp.) I have been wanting to defrost that** Pork Butt in the freezer and try the Cherry Dr. Pepper Injected Pulled Pork recipe.*

*BUTT WAIT! Everywhere I look locally I can't find the Cherry flavored Dr. Pepper. An on-line search says that it's pretty much off the*

*market, except for areas of Texas. Must be, because after doing an Amazon search they responded back with an asinine "offer" to sell me*

*a 12 pack of Dr. Pepper Cherry for $29.89 - SERIOUSLY! That's $2.49 per can!*













Dr. Pepper Cherry.jpg



__ ron in ohio
__ Mar 29, 2016






*Dr Pepper Cherry, 12 fl oz cans, 12 pack
Price: $29.89 ($1.87 / oz)
Fills 38.6% of your box
Ships from and sold by sandkwholesale.*

*OK, I'm not really that desperate or stupid, to pay that price.*

*My question; Have ya' ever tried injecting the pork butt with either regular Dr. Pepper, Cherry Coke or Pepsi Cherry? They are all readily available around** here and those products frequently go on sale for 3, 12-packs for $10.00.*

*If anyone has tried the Cola injection instead I'd love to hear about it. If I don't hear something bad about it, I'm gonna have to try it. Our daughter often uses a Coke or Dr. Pepper basting sauce for her Turkeys and it certainly comes-out moist and delicious.*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*Update on 04/24/'16:*

*OK -  Yesterday it was time to wash all of Winter's grime off of the grills and smokers and fire them up for new culin**ary adventures. So, I  tried this delicious sounding smoker recipe that I got back in the cold month of February and I have been dying to try. So, with Pork Butts on sale at less that $1.50 a pound locally, I decided to buy a small 4 lb. one and give this recipe a try. I figured that if it works out OK I'll go get a few more while they're on sale and freeze them for later-on this Summer.

Well, it turns out that I screwed-up and bought a Picnic Roast instead of a Pork Butt as Jeff suggested. When done it wouldn't "pull" to make Pulled Pork - Butt Wait! Read on until the end, all was not lost:*

*I was all ready to improvise w/regular Dr. Pepper and 2 tsp. of of Black Cherry concentrate per 12 oz. can when suddenly, Cherry Dr. Pepper began showing-up in local stores again after I complained. So, the squeaky wheel does get the grease - Veeery Interesting!*

*OK - Now for my summary. I screwed-up so many ways on this first big smoke of the Spring that I'm surprised that anything turned-out right. I left the top vent open for the first half of the smoke and couldn't figure out why the chamber wasn't full of smoke. I over-seasoned the Smoked, Ground Lamb Stuffed Jalapeno's but, they still were pretty good in spite of me. BUTT! I screwed-up and put my seasoned Baloney slices on the lowest rack, when I intended on moving the rack to the top before closing the smoker's door, They cooked too thoroughly and I had a dozen 4" Frisbees. At least Pogo, Our nightly young Possum visitor liked them.*

*Probably going over to the next-door neighbors to sit and talk over a few beers had something to do with it all falling apart.

Butt wait! Again: The Pork turned out sweet and tender when sliced. I could really discern the Cherry Dr. Pepper flavor in the meat. It was great! I'm gonna' try this again with a proper Pork Butt (Boston Butt) and try to remember to shut the smoker's vents when starting. Sliced Thin, it still makes great sandwiches and its dippin' sauce was sweet and was a great alternative to a B-B-Q sauce.*

*Tomorrow, I intend on trying to make Smoked Pastrami out of a Corn Beef Brisket and I've promised myself to be more attentive.*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2016)

Dr. Pepper is just adding Cherry Flavor to regular DP. You can use any of the brands listed, mix DP and Cherry Coke, or try adding Maraschino Cherry Juice or Black Cherry Koolaid powder to DP and follow Jeff's recipe...JJ


----------



## ron in ohio (Mar 29, 2016)

*Thanks! Funny that you responded about the same time that my wife told me the same thing. I have a bottle of concentrated Black Cherry Juice in the 'fridge that I keep on hand for occasional gout flare-ups. She said to just add a tsp. or two to every 12 oz.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2016)

That's insane!

Every time I find something I really like. They discontinue it. Never fails!

Al


----------

